# quick check of tin spots



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 10, 2009)

justwent for a quick look to check some tin spots, I have heaps in some heathland and some in swamp/ long grass area. I found 3 snakes all under a piece, 2 marsh snakes and 1 eastern small eyed snake, photographed 2 a marsh snake and a small eyed.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 10, 2009)

NIce one....i love those 2 species. Great little things!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks, it seems they have already mated and given birth/layed, all the snakes I am seeing are hatchlings only seen 2 adult snakes so far this season (the green tree snake and the intergrade we see in the garden)


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice Ryan, i deffinatly need to place some Tin around my herping spots.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 10, 2009)

yer its great for cold weather, in this area in the past 2 years I have found, green tree snakes, blackish blind snakes, red bellied black snakes, yellow faced whip snakes, marsh snakes, eastern small eyed snake, jacky dragons, three toed skinks, eastern blue tongued skinks, red tailed calyptotis, delicate garden skinks, lace monitor.


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> yer its great for cold weather, in this area in the past 2 years I have found, green tree snakes, blackish blind snakes, red bellied black snakes, yellow faced whip snakes, marsh snakes, eastern small eyed snake, jacky dragons, three toed skinks, eastern blue tongued skinks, red tailed calyptotis, delicate garden skinks, lace monitor.


Yea Ryan when i come up in January, you will have to show me this spot it sounds heaps good, also going for a big walk on Sunday soo should find a fair few herps.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 10, 2009)

yep sure, its right near forster, only about 15 minutes away, would be great for night herping too, perfect death adder habitat, yet to see one though


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 10, 2009)

You will see one soon Ryan, ive seen a fair few in my life, but before i got into herps all together. I really want to find a Burtons, they look soo unique.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 10, 2009)

yer I have seen one burtons out west unfortunately it had just been hit and I had to give it the rock treatment  I have seen a common scaly foor also, we saw it at a field trip though, most of the people there were pros so we saw heaps.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 10, 2009)

Dirty Smalleyeds... evil critters!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 10, 2009)

lol thats every herpers opinion, even mine in summer, but at the moment there ok since there hasnt been snakes around all winter.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 10, 2009)

Even their venom is sneaky.... bite hurts, gets better.. yay I'm alright!! 1 week later, dead from renal failure..


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn those kidneys destroying proteins!!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 10, 2009)

well lucky I am careful with them these days, I did recieve this today though




last time a snake of the same size (a hatchling) bit me I had a swollen hand for 3 days stiff fingers and pins and needles in my arm, this is my 2nd or 3rd swamp snake bite.


----------

